# Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!



## SteffenG (10. Dezember 2007)

Hey Leute ich wollte mal fargen wie ihr euer Echolot auf dem Boot stehen habt ob ihr ne fertige Tasche bzw KOffer habt oder ob ihr euch selbst was zusammen gebaut habt !
Ich habe so nen billigen Alukoffer ist aber nicht ganz wasserdicht ich suche was das ich auch über nacht auf dem Boot lassen kann das ich nur das Echo selbst abschrauben muss !
Vieleich habt ihr ja paar bilder davon !


----------



## carp-speaker (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Hi bin auch grade auf der suche nach ner wasserdichten verpackung für mein echo und wollte mal fragen ob du schon 
weiter gekommen bist|kopfkrat
ich wollte mir nen fotokoffer oder eine kleine zargesbox kaufen 
wo ich das echo oben drauf montieren kann wenn der deckel geschlossen ist,und der aku plus zubehör trocken bleibt:q
muss mir nur noch was für die kabel einfallen lasse dachte da an kabelverschraubungen das müsste eigentlich dicht werden
oder wie hast du das bei dir gelöst|wavey:
nen foto wehre klasse


----------



## xmxrrxr (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Hallo, bin durch Zufall auf den Thread gestossen, wollte euch aber einige Infos geben.

Bei Verwendung der richtigen Kabelverschraubungen ist eine Schutzart IP54 (Verschraubung) durchaus möglich, was für eure Fälle ausreichen würde. Was da allerdings mit den anderen Dichtungen am Koffer ist, weiss ich nicht, da ich den nicht kenne.

Ohne das alles gesehen zu haben kann ich aber nicht mehr dazu sagen

Gruß
mirror


----------



## carp-speaker (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Hi danke werde mir die mal besorgen                           wegen dem koffer muss ich mal schauen hab ja noch keinen aber so nen fotokoffer müste doch eigentlich ganz brauchbar sein oder meint ihr nicht:vik:


----------



## utzel (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Ich habe mir für mein Lot ein Pelicase 1200 geholt.
Die Kabeldurchführung ist eine Wasserdichte Steckdose.
Das ganze ist 100% dicht.


----------



## carp-speaker (21. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Moin Utzel also was du da gebaut hast ist ja echt spitze:m
auf die idee mit dem pelikoffer wäre ich glaube ich nie gekommen aber ist wahrscheinlich die beste lösung ich glaube so mache ich das auch


----------



## utzel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Die sind leider hier in Deutschland nicht ganz billig, ich habe meinen aus Amerika. Aber was besseres ist wohl schwer zu finden. Hatte vorher auch so einen Alukoffer den ich aber noch beschichtet und mit Farbe gestrichen habe um den dicht zu bekommen. Aber für die Dauer, ich weiß nicht. Wenn ich das ganze dann noch zusammenrechne kommt das dann auch nicht viel billiger. Am Ende holt man sich eh was ordentliches. Dann doch lieber gleich und man hat was vernünftiges.


----------



## Carp Dav (21. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

hallo utzel

was ist das für ein schwamm / schaum in deinem koffer ?
das ist glaube ich was härteres, so wie es aussieht?

sieht echt spitze aus dein koffer.


----------



## utzel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Das ist ne Schaumstoffeinlage die war mit dabei. Kann man sich dann passend raustrennen, wie man es braucht. Aber hart ist das nicht. 
Beispiel


----------



## carp-speaker (21. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

bin schon den ganzen morgen am schauen ich glaube ich bestelle mir den pelicase 1520:m
ist nen bisschen größer als deiner aber besser zu groß als zu klein bekommst du den bildschirm zum transport bei dir rein oder hast du das anders gelöst|kopfkrat
Danke erstmal für die klasse bauanleitung utzel


----------



## utzel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Nein der Bildschirm geht da nicht rein.
Ich habe den Koffer bewußt so klein gewählt, weil auf dem Boot ist der Platz ja meistens beschränkt und zum Transport finde ich muss der nicht im Koffer sein, da tut es was anderes auch.
Ich nehme dann halt den Koffer mit montierten Bildschirm vom Boot, brauche also nur das Geberkabel abmachen und fertig.


----------



## carp-speaker (21. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Ach so machst du das ich wollte den Bildschirm da schon drin transportieren,weil dann immer alles zusammen ist aber das macht wohl jeder anders|supergri
Hab mir jetzt das besagten Pelicase bestellt kostet mich rund 170 Euro:c aber dann ist es auch für die ewigkeit hoffe ich zumindest
Dann kann ich ja bald das basteln anfangen hoffe es wird so gut wie deins


----------



## fly-martin (21. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Hi

als "günstige" Alternative reicht auch ein Peli Nachbau .... z.B. von Nakatanenga ( ein Off Road Laden ) gucst Du hier


----------



## carp-speaker (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Hi
fly-martin ja das hätte bestimmt auch gereicht.Aber jetzt hab ich die eine box bestellt,dann nehme ich die jetzt auch#h
Trotzdem danke schön für die Info hast du dein Echolot auch in so einem Pelicase


----------



## fly-martin (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Hi

Nee, ich hab keine Pelibox dafür sondern einen Armykoffer vorgesehen. Bisher hatte ich das Display mit Gurten auf der Sitzbank festgemacht und die Akkus in einem extra Koffer. Allerdings liegen die Bauteile für einen Koffer mit Echolot und GPS hier ... allein mir fehlt die Zeit...


----------



## carp-speaker (30. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Hallo habe meinen Echolotkoffer jetzt fertig#6
Werde die tage mal Fotos machen und die dann hier rein stellen ich finde der ist gut geworden mal schauen was ihr dazu      
sagt#h
Nochmals danke für die Tips|supergri


----------



## oli (30. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Hallo 
bin gerade per Zufal auf euren Thread gestossen.

Für  Steckverbindungen nach außen kann ich euch nur militärische Stecker empfehlen.
Zum beispiel den hier:
http://www.pro-4-pro.com/de/MSR/Company-13494/mt0801-8TS_Run-18140728.html
http://www.jowosy.de/html/95328.html
Denn was für die Marine gut ist könnte auch für Angler reichen, leider sind sie nicht günstig, wenn man sich aber Löcher in seinen Peli bohrt, sollten dann die Stecker nicht lecken.
Wenn ihr was detailiertes braucht, schickt mir einfach mal ne PN.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Philipppo (31. August 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Alter Thread ich weiß. Wollte aber deswegen keinen neuen aufmachen, Thema passt.
Kurze Frage: ich hab einen Koffer und mir eine Buchse eingebaut und die Zuleitung von der Batterie inkl. Sicherung da dran gelötet. Kupferlitze.
Die Leiter vom Stromkabel des Simrad Go 7 xse sind silberfarben und lassen sich extrem schlecht an den Stecker löten, zumindest mit den Einstellungen und dem Lot den ich bei der anderen Litze verwendet habe.
Was mache ich falsch? Tips und Tricks?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nibor67 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Edelstahlleitung,bitte benutze ein anderes Flussmittel ich nehm Säure funktioniert immer.
 Gruss


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Danke für diese Info!


Hatte nämlich gerade genau das selbe Problem:
Bei meinem Garmin-Gerät hatte sich das Kabel an der Sicherung verabschiedet und ich hatte es erst mal nur provisorisch wieder festgeklemmt, was auch tadellos funktioniert hat.


Da ich mein Boot aber jetzt komplett renoviert habe und dabei auch die komplette Elektonik neu gemacht habe, sollte das EL natürlich auch anständig gemacht werden!


Ich hab jetzt eine seperate (Verbrauchs-)Batterie im Bug und das EL kommt an einen Schwenkarm, damit ich es sowohl vom Steuerstand, als auch in ANgelposition immer in optimater Position habe.
Also hab ich erst mal ein neues langes Kabel, natürlich Kupfer ans eine Ende der Sicherung gelötet.
Bisschen fummelig, weil in der Halterung nur sehr wenig Platz war und die Lötstelle dezent werden musste, aber am Ende hats doch tadellos geklappt.


Am anderen Ende bin ich dann verzweifelt:
Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Versuche es waren, aber es war wohl zweistellig.
Das kurze Pluskabel, das aus dem Strang zum EL kam wurde immer kürzer, weil ich es ständig wieder abschneiden musste, da es bei meinen Lötversuchen die Isolierung verschmort hat, und meine Nerven wurden immer dünner...
Ordentlich verbrannt hab ich mich bei der Gelegenheit natürlich auch noch.|gr:



Letztendlich hab ich dann einen neuen Sichungshalter, der zum Glück herum lag, ganz unsportlich, mit Lüsterklemmen eingebaut!




Schön zu wissen, daß ich doch nicht so völlig ungegabt bin, sondern es auf´s Material schieben kann!:vik:


----------



## Philipppo (2. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Danke für den Tipp. Säure benutze ich beim Weichlöten von Zink- und Kupfer- Dachrinnen, ist aber recht agressiv, gerade beim Kupfer (bin Zimmermann). Oxydieren oder korrodieren da nicht die Kontakte?

Ich war gestern abend bei nem Kumpel, der hat mir Aderendhülsen und eine Crimpzange mitgegeben - das dann so behandelte Litzenende müsste leicht an den Kontakt zu löten sein (sofern die Aderendhülse nicht zu dick aufträgt).

Ich probier es aus und berichte. 

Wird ja sicher den ein oder anderen interessieren; die Standardlösung "Kabelschuhe aufcrimpen und großes Loch in den Koffer bohren" (wie z.B. in Videos des Echolotzentrum gezeigt) ist m.M. nach erstens etwas laienhaft und zweitens steht die Wertigkeit der Ausführung dann nicht im Verhältnis zum Anschaffungswert des Koffers - geschweige denn zum Echolot oder zur Stromversorgung. Sind dann ja doch n paar hundert Euro.


----------



## Philipppo (2. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

@Nachtschwärmer78

Es gibt eine lösbare, wasserdichte Steckverbindung als Alternative zu Deiner Lüsterklemme: AMP Superseal. Die Litze wird samt Dichtung auf einen Kontaktstecker aufgecrimpt und dann in die eigentlichen Stecker/Verbinder eingeführt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TeeHawk (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Also eine günstige Quelle für diese Koffer ist Auer Packaging, da kaufe ich auch schon seit Jahren die einfachen weißen Kunststoffeimer und Dosen. Direkt vom Hersteller. War bisher immer zufrieden.


----------



## Philipppo (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Billig sind die auch nicht, musst ja noch die Inlays dazu kaufen. Für n paar Euro mehr gibts europäische Produkte mit opulenter Materialstärke, z.B. TomCase.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*



Philipppo schrieb:


> @Nachtschwärmer78
> 
> Es gibt eine lösbare, wasserdichte Steckverbindung als Alternative zu Deiner Lüsterklemme: AMP Superseal. Die Litze wird samt Dichtung auf einen Kontaktstecker aufgecrimpt und dann in die eigentlichen Stecker/Verbinder eingeführt.


 Herzlichen Dank für den Tipp!#6


Hab die ganze Bootselektrik jetzt nur provisorisch verlegt.
Im Winter kommen die Feinarbeiten am Boot und da werden noch einge elktrische Extras dazukommen.
Wasserdichte Steckverbindungen wären dafür natürlich ein perfekt.


Aber, brauche ich da die passende Crimpzange?
Die Preise dafür treiben mir nämlich die Tränen in die Augen...


----------



## Philipppo (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Bei ebay im "AMP Superseal Starter Set" mit passender Crimpzange für 36,90€.
Das hab ich auch, ich denk die Zange ist ok.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TeeHawk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*



Philipppo schrieb:


> Billig sind die auch nicht, musst ja noch die Inlays dazu kaufen. Für n paar Euro mehr gibts europäische Produkte mit opulenter Materialstärke, z.B. TomCase.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk



naja, fast einhundert Euro günstiger! Guckst Du:

https://www.auer-packaging.com/de/de/Schutzkoffer-Pro/CP-12416.html?customer_type=private&color=7016

https://cases-online.com/de/outdoor...schwarz/26-schaumstoff-ohne_rasterschaumstoff


----------



## Philipppo (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Wir reden über Echolotkoffer und nicht über Koffer für Schrotflinten...

Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

https://www.echolotprofis.de/echolo...hen/Echolotkoffer-fuer-portable-Echolote.html

Damit könnte man starten...
@Philiipo aber du hast ja bereits die Lösung?


----------



## Philipppo (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Ich hab einen TomCase gekauft. 
Ist ja aber wurscht ob der Koffer jetzt 40 oder 50€ kostet, der ist so oder so wertig, und drin ist das Echolot für 500 - 1000€ und der Akku für 100€ und ich finde eben dass es da unpassend ist einfach bloß n Loch reinzubohren um das Kabel durchzuführen.
So seh ich das.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TeeHawk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Mir ging es darum eine günstige Quelle zu nennen.

https://www.auer-packaging.com/de/de/Schutzkoffer-Pro/CP-6427.html?color=7016

https://cases-online.com/de/outdoor...schaumstoff/47-schultergurt-ohne_schultergurt

Auch beim "Echolotkoffer" sind es 20 €, also 25%!!!


----------



## Philipppo (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

20€ Differenz vom unbestückten Auer zum mit Würfelschaum bestückten TomCase. Mit Würfelpolster ist dein Auer 12€ teurer... 

Soll jeder den Koffer kaufen den er will.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TeeHawk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*



Philipppo schrieb:


> 20€ Differenz vom unbestückten Auer zum mit Würfelschaum bestückten TomCase. Mit Würfelpolster ist dein Auer 12€ teurer...
> 
> Soll jeder den Koffer kaufen den er will.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk



20 € Differenz, beide sind unbestückt! Arbeitest Du für TomCase???


----------



## Philipppo (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bau eines Echolotkoffer bzw Tasche !!!*

Klick doch mal bei Deinem Link "inkl. Rasterschaumstoff". Dann wirst Du feststellen, dass es ganze 3€ Aufpreis kostet, total 84€. Arbeitest DU für Auer? Ich weiß auch gar nicht was der Kofferbattle jetzt hier soll? 


Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------

